# Can anyone identify this weed?



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

HI can anyone identify what this weed is.
THanks
Dil


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Possibly orchard grass or maybe some type of barnyard grass. Dig it out or if you have a ton of it, roundup will work.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

Budstl said:


> Possibly orchard grass or maybe some type of barnyard grass. Dig it out or if you have a ton of it, roundup will work.


I have it in my lawn, tons of it. So I cannot put roundup, any other killer, that wont harm the lawn?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have 3 different threads asking for the same weed I'd. Weed I'd is hard and most experience folks will prefer to stay quiet than to guess wrong.

Opinion. I am pretty sure it is not annual ryegrass. The images looks like crabgrass but it could be orchardgrass or foxtail. I'd don't think it is quack grass.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did not finished typing before my 2yr old hit submit.

I would first start using weed b gone plus crabgrass control one. Lets hope it reacts since the alternatives are not pretty.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Post a pic of the weed while in the ground. We need to see how it grows


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He did here. http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=544&p=9973#p9930


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

It would probably be better if the 2 threads were merged to get all responses and pics into 1 thread. JMO.

it kinda does look like young crabgrass but with nutsedge-like growth. g-man may be correct with Orchardgrass.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I did not finished typing before my 2yr old hit submit.
> 
> I would first start using weed b gone plus crabgrass control one. Lets hope it reacts since the alternatives are not pretty.


Thanks for the reply.
Yes thats what I was thinking too, but wanted to know what it was. 
Do you think it could be annual bluegrass(poa annua)? Some people said that it cannot be crabgrass since it is growing straight?


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

LIgrass said:


> It would probably be better if the 2 threads were merged to get all responses and pics into 1 thread. JMO.
> 
> it kinda does look like young crabgrass but with nutsedge-like growth. g-man may be correct with Orchardgrass.


Thanks for the reply.
According to thie video go to time 6.20 :




it does not seemed like orchardgrass. thought?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like that video. It is very detailed. I was looking at your images and I don't see a long ligule. (Ligule = http://www.countrysideinfo.co.uk/grass_id/grasses.htm )

I suggest not doing paralysis by analyze. Try seed b gone, then we try tanacity and then round up if needed.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> I like that video. It is very detailed. I was looking at your images and I don't see a long ligule. (Ligule = http://www.countrysideinfo.co.uk/grass_id/grasses.htm )
> 
> I suggest not doing paralysis by analyze. Try seed b gone, then we try tanacity and then round up if needed.


Yes and also notice that he says that the blade has to be bent in a natural way for the orchard grass.

I did spray some speactracide with crabgrass control today, fingers crossed.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

I think I might have found it, mine matches this

:https://www.google.com/search?q=fox+tail+weed&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS750US750&tbm=isch&imgil=YIEO1FLiDbkwDM%253A%253B_UXrl03sML1qgM%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.extension.umn.edu%25252Fgarden%25252Fdiagnose%25252Fweed%25252Fgrass%25252Ffoxtail.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=YIEO1FLiDbkwDM%253A%252C_UXrl03sML1qgM%252C_&usg=__1cyu-FfO2HkXInhruRZIgtRYsv4%3D&biw=1366&bih=638&ved=0ahUKEwjisuy6j-LUAhXC3YMKHZSRAC0QyjcIPQ&ei=EnVUWeLhBMK7jwSUo4LoAg#imgrc=TkJe182m7uUy1M:

SO its fox tail?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are the best person to tell since you have it in front of you. Foxtail is treated with the same herbicide as crabgrass, so the speactracide you used should work.

With weeds, it helps to feed them some nitrogen to encourage grow and absorption of the chemicals. If your weather allows it, consider it. Also be careful with hot temperature and herbicide. Read the label and ensure you dont apply when the temps are too high since it could kill your grass too.

Lastly, it is far easier to prevent the weeds from growing than to deal with them after the infested your lawn. The images you sent show quite a bit of this weed. For next year, I recommend you apply a pre-emergence product at max rate around march. Ideally it should not have fertilizer.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

prodiamine? I am ordering the 5.5lb jug for this very reason. eliminate the need for fert with 10% dimension and allow me to do it in the fall for poa.


----------



## dilum82 (Jun 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> You are the best person to tell since you have it in front of you. Foxtail is treated with the same herbicide as crabgrass, so the speactracide you used should work.
> 
> With weeds, it helps to feed them some nitrogen to encourage grow and absorption of the chemicals. If your weather allows it, consider it. Also be careful with hot temperature and herbicide. Read the label and ensure you dont apply when the temps are too high since it could kill your grass too.
> 
> Lastly, it is far easier to prevent the weeds from growing than to deal with them after the infested your lawn. The images you sent show quite a bit of this weed. For next year, I recommend you apply a pre-emergence product at max rate around march. Ideally it should not have fertilizer.


Thanks for the all the tips.
I applied some fert two days ago.
Indeed I did not know about the pre emegernts, going forward I will use them.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> prodiamine? I am ordering the 5.5lb jug for this very reason. eliminate the need for fert with 10% dimension and allow me to do it in the fall for poa.


Yes. I like prodamine since it is really good and cheaper than dimension.

I use prodamine in August and sometimes December. It is applied in liquid form.

I use dimension in March and May. I use it because I could get it in granular form http://advancedturf.com/products/chemicals/dimension-0.25-on-dg-pro . I don't like dealing with water when it is 30F in March, otherwise I would use prodamine.

You could use the ones sold at stores as "crabgrass preventer". Ideally look for dimension to be the ai (dithiopyr). It is a compromise of adding fertilizer when the lawn might not be ready for it and also less ai in the bag. It is better than doing nothing.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

just curious on the cost of that bag of dimension only


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It lasts me 2 years. I think it was $42, but I live close to this seller, so I picked it up. Site one has something similar. It stores well, so you could buy it now if you have a place to store it.


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

I thought I read on one of the other post that you just overseeded your lawn .. Becareful applying herbicides could prevent growth from new seeds or kill the new seedlings ..


----------

